# 47X Harley Davidson



## jcdeboever (Jun 25, 2017)

XT2, 16mm. Some of the coolest things can be found in the camp ground area of a tractor show.

1.





2.




3.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 25, 2017)

Interesting ride.  Is there a nearby bucket of parts which recently fell off?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 26, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Interesting ride.  Is there a nearby bucket of parts which recently fell off?


That's what makes it cool, IMO. The guy and girl didn't want their pic taken but the bike was game. Should have used fill flash on last shot but misplaced it during the event. Thought I lost it but was in the hidden front zip pocket in my cargo shorts. Almost washed it....


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 26, 2017)

Great shots.

Love the bike just the way it is. I'd ride it everywhere.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 26, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shots.
> 
> Love the bike just the way it is. I'd ride it everywhere.


Me too. Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2017)

Any bike types got an idea on the vintage of that engine?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 27, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Any bike types got an idea on the vintage of that engine?


Isn't that a  knuckle?


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 27, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Any bike types got an idea on the vintage of that engine?
> ...



Not a big Harley follower, but that looks to be a late 30's early 40 flathead. Was it running?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 27, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Yes, but the guy was didn't seem to want to talk, polite, but it was like I was bothering him. I just took a few shots and moved on.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 27, 2017)

There was a movie/show on earlier this year on the Davidson brothers. It was interesting, especially the competition between them and Indian


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 13, 2017)

45 cu inch flathead, flatty, WWII era. @tirediron


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 13, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> There was a movie/show on earlier this year on the Davidson brothers. It was interesting, especially the competition between them and Indian



I watched that, was such a cool show!


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 13, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Any bike types got an idea on the vintage of that engine?
> ...



Looks like an early 30s flathead


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 13, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


This came from an expert.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> qmr55 said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



My ex? She knew everything!

I like the looks of the early bikes. Nothing tough about the new Harleys with their slick paint jobs and cd players.


----------

